# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye (Site de Seraing)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye (Site de Seraing)
Rue Laplace 40
Seraing

Bezoek de website van CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CH du Bois de l'Abbaye et de Hesbaye.*

----------

